# Top 3 Recordings from Your Collection



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are the top three full works (not necessarily full album) in your collection?

Not in a particular order: (feel free to order your selections)

1. Horowitz - Mozart Piano Sonata #10
2. James Levine - Mozart Symphony #40 
3. Cohen - Beethoven Symphony #6

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wagner Götterdämmerung, Solti

Puccini Tosca, Callas, Gobbi

Bach Six Keyboard Partitas, Pinnock

Many other great sets too!!!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

It's hard to not just choose my 3 favorite works and list my top choice recording for each:

Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1824) / Herbert von Karajan - Berlin Philharmonic (1963)

Symphony No. 9 in D Major - Gustav Mahler (1910) / Herbert von Karajan - Berlin Philharmonic (1982) [Live Rendition]

Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749) / Philippe Herreweghe - Collegium Vocale Gent (2011)

However, if I were to just choose among my many favorite works, 3 recorded performances that seem to be the most indisputably superior to the rest of the field, I might go with:

Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection" - Gustav Mahler (1894) / Ivan Fischer - Hungarian Radio Chorus - Budapest Festival Orchestra (2005)

Violin Partita No. 2 in D Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1720) / Itzhak Perlman (1986-87)

Piano Trio in D major "Ghost" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1809) / Daniel Sepec, Jean-Guihen Queyras and Andreas Staier (2008)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> It's hard to not just choose my 3 favorite works and list my top choice recording for each:
> 
> Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1824) / Herbert von Karajan - Berlin Philharmonic (1963)
> 
> ...


Nice!   !


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> It's hard to not just choose my 3 favorite works and list my top choice recording for each:
> 
> Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1824) / Herbert von Karajan - Berlin Philharmonic (1963)
> 
> ...


Rule breaker!!! Rule breaker!! Heart breaker!! Heart Breaker!!! :clap:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Rule breaker!!! Rule breaker!! Heart breaker!! Heart Breaker!!! :clap:


He's really just "bending" the rules...:tiphat:


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

1. Bach Partita no.2 in D minor for Violin, Itzhak Perlman (1986-1887).
2. Bach Partita no.2 in D minor for Violin, Nathan Milstein (1975)
3. Beethoven Piano Concerto no.5, Rudolf Serkin, Ozawa, and the BSO (1984)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> 1. Bach Partita no.2 in D minor for Violin, Itzhak Perlman (1986-1887).
> 2. Bach Partita no.2 in D minor for Violin, Nathan Milstein (1975)
> 3. Beethoven Piano Concerto no.5, Rudolf Serkin, Ozawa, and the BSO (1984)


Good to see you, I haven't seen you around the past couple of days. Perhaps we've just been online at different times! :tiphat:


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Good to see you, I haven't seen you around the past couple of days. Perhaps we've just been online at different times! :tiphat:


Perhaps. I haven't been on as much lately because my schedule has changed a bit. I've been lurking more as opposed to posting. There are truly too few hours in the day, and it's a really pity most of them are wasted.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

_Three_ recordings? There's no chance (unless I can "bend" the rules to 3 x 100).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> Perhaps. I haven't been on as much lately because my schedule has changed a bit. I've been lurking more as opposed to posting. There are truly too few hours in the day, and it's a really pity most of them are wasted.


Just find a job(s) and pastimes you enjoy!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

This is completely impossible to do. Three out of many, many thousands! Aaargh, my mind fair boggles at the mere thought!:lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Portamento said:


> _Three_ recordings? There's no chance (unless I can "bend" the rules to 3 x 100).


Not a chance, just pick three of your current favorites, that's what I did!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> This is completely impossible to do. Three out of many, many thousands! Aaargh, my mind fair boggles at the mere thought!:lol:


See my above response to Portamento!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> See my above response to Portamento!


But that's not what you asked in the OP.  And am I restricted to classical or can I have three of my current favourites in any genre?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> But that's not what you asked in the OP.  And am I restricted to classical or can I have three of my current favourites in any genre?


Stick to Classical!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> But that's not what you asked in the OP.  And am I restricted to classical or can I have three of my current favourites in any genre?


We like to bend rules here!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sergei Leiferkus - Mussorgsky Songs
Andras Schiff - Scarlatti Keyboard Sonatas
Arianna Savall - Bella Terra


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Rachmaninov Corelli Variations, Andre Watts.
Ravel Piano Trio in A minor, Trio Zingara
Tippett Concerto for Double String Orchestra, Academy of St Martins, Marriner 

Those are the three that I turn to when I want to sit back, listen, and think "Wow".


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Three just of the top of my head:

-- Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 1, Rostropovich/Ormandy (Sony): possibly my all time favorite piece, in my all-time favorite recording of it
-- Bach Mass in B-Minor, John Butt and the Dunedin Consort: Smaller and more intimate than other recordings, the one that made this work finally click with me.
-- Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata (and others), Andras Schiff (ECM): This earns a spot because after hearing Schiff's faster tempo in the first movement, I can't stand to hear it any other way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders posting tips:If you want them to pick three, title the thread: "Pick your one favorite..." That way they bend the rules right where you want them, at three!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"I'll hafta check my Current Listening declarations, such as CPR (Certified Perfect Recordings), or 25 Most Enjoyables, etc."

*


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ArtMusic said:


>


Oooh, going with the album art approach. I like unique approaches!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Stravinsky: Rite of Spring - Boulez (Sony version)
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - MacKerras
Bartok: Music for Celesta Percussion and Strings - Reiner


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> hpowders posting tips:If you want them to pick three, title the thread: "Pick your one favorite..." That way they bend the rules right where you want them, at three!!


Exactly! I often use a (slightly different) form of this method with my piano students: I pick a high number because they'll bend it down to a lower one. When I want my students to repeat a section 10 times a day, I tell them to do it 50 times a day. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Exactly! I often use a (slightly different) form of this method with my piano students: I pick a high number because they'll bend it down to a lower one. When I want my students to repeat a section 10 times a day, I tell them to do it 50 times a day. :lol:


Good idea!!

I used to love using psychology on my students. They thought they were "getting over" on me, but I always had them right where I wanted them....a master manipulator. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dillonp2020 said:


> 1. Bach Partita no.2 in D minor for Violin, Itzhak Perlman (1986-1887).
> 2. Bach Partita no.2 in D minor for Violin, Nathan Milstein (1975)
> 3. Beethoven Piano Concerto no.5, Rudolf Serkin, Ozawa, and the BSO (1984)


The Milstein's a winner. Try and listen to his performances of the Second and Third Unaccompanied Violin Sonatas too, in A minor and C Major, respectively. They are magnificent works, incomparably played by Milstein.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Good idea!!
> 
> I used to love using psychology on my students. They thought they were "getting over" on me, but I always had them right where I wanted them....a master manipulator. :lol:


*"You had them bend down, too?"

*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Oooh, going with the album art approach. I like unique approaches!


Because you are unique and very creative!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Puccini: Turandot / Sutherland/ Pavarotti/ Meta.
Verdi: Don Carlo: Freni/ Domingo/ Levine DVD.
Verdi : La Traviata , almost all recording.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I started _re-building_ a CD collection in 2014. I pretty much just started buying what I loved/missed the most. The first 3 albums I purchased were:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I won't go with my usual top three, so no Bach or Mozart:

The Magnificent de Cabezon on six Historical Organs - Uriol/Motette.
Handel - The Eight Great Keyboard Suites - Ross/Erato.
Haydn - String Quartets, Op. 20 - Salomon Quartet/Hyperion.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Because you are unique and very creative!


Thank you sir!  :tiphat:


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

THe 1962 is maybe less fiery but much more refine, Munch is in total control of the orchestra.







No words for that one also. Both are definitive performances and recordings along with his Harold in Italy in 59 I believe on living stereo also. The way to listen to BErlioz the right way.







A long lasting love for this record. Leister is, was such a phenom. Beauty incarnated...


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

3 of my favorite recordings based on the works you listed.
1. Brautigam: Mozart Piano Sonata #10
2. Brueggen: Mozart Symphony #40 
3. Karl Boehm VPO: Beethoven Symphony #6


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If I had to pick three, the first question I would ask myself is what are my three favorite musical compositions. Then I would immediately run into the problem that for each of those works I have multiple recordings, because no single one captures everything I want from the work. So, this is pretty random:

Schubert String Quintet - Casals, Stern, Schneider, Katims, Tortelier (1952)
Well Tempered Clavier - Andras Schiff (ECM)
Mozart Clarinet Concerto - Marcellus/Szell


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

my three recordings comprise a dozen or so discs - legitimately so!

Berlioz - Les Troyens - Davis (Philipps)

Bach - Sonatas and Partitas - Milstein (EMI 1954-56) 

Schubert - piano works - Brendel (Decca)


----------

